

7 points why I hate startups - meix
https://www.meloworks.com/blog/

======
rohitn
I'll bite, I can say I disagree on all counts.

1\. Most of the startups are way too simple. - <https://www.leapmotion.com/>,
<https://www.microryza.com/>, <http://www.farmigo.com/>,
<http://www.doublerobotics.com/> and the list could keep going.. I wouldn't
call what these guys are doing simple.

2\. Startups are founded by non-enterpreneurs. - There's a difference between
starting a company legally and actually starting a company. I think the author
is getting the two confused. The latter requires real work.

3\. VC's are not your freinds. - We know. They're not expected to be.

4\. Incubators sucks. - I would need more context to argue this point since
none of was provided. Incubators are more than "Shared office and shared
secretary" and there are plenty of examples of companies that have benefited
from being part of this program. As a startup founder, getting noticed means a
lot [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/28/the-next-webs-
top-t...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/28/the-next-webs-top-ten-
picks-from-y-combinator-demo-day/)

5\. Incubator is not non-profit organization. - And..that's life?

6\. All the good ideas are taken. - You should probably not start a company if
you see nothing wrong with the world. "But do you know the complexity?" this
directly contradicts author's point #1.

7\. Incubators and startup accelerators must work with universities. - False.

~~~
meix
Lets consider regular startups and science on different level as microbiology
is different from regular entrepreneurship. But you are making many
assumptions without explanations.

~~~
rohitn
how so? which assumptions?

------
meix
Is it somkind of conspiracy that i'm getting

GET /apple-touch-icon-precomposed.png HTTP/1.1

from my logs :)

